# VapeClub - New rebuildables inbound



## JakesSA (21/10/14)

VapeClub has inbound some new rebuildable atomisers including the Odin, Orchid v3 with clear tank as well as the Anima. These are clones and will be available at a decent price, probably by Monday the 27th, give or take a day. The Anima btw, is a small diameter atomiser with an offset centre post, could be interesting ...

The next batch of Atomics are also on their way and may even be delivered here tomorrow.

Here are some pics I grabbed from the interwebz. Note that these are not my product photos which will be made available as soon as the stock hits the shelf. Odins are expected to come with a drip tip ..

Anima:


Odin:


Orchid V3:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kevkev (21/10/14)

Awesome I like the look of the Anima, @JakesSA do you think the Anima is BF-able?


----------



## Danny (21/10/14)

The anima looks great, very exciting


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Is the orchid a rta kayfun style tank


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Is the orchid a rta kayfun style tank



Afaik the Orchid is one of the better design RTA's but for dual coil builds.

They are apparently comparable to drippers in terms of flavour quality.


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> VapeClub has inbound some new rebuildable atomisers including the Odin, Orchid v3 with clear tank as well as the Anima. These are clones and will be available at a decent price, probably by Monday the 27th, give or take a day. The Anima btw, is a small diameter atomiser with an offset centre post, could be interesting ...
> 
> The next batch of Atomics are also on their way and may even be delivered here tomorrow.
> 
> ...



is the odin a clone as well? is it the same same as original, meaning will it still have the overhang on the reo mini. and lastly is it bottom fed?


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

It is, it will and it can be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

The Orchid is a rebuildable tank style atomiser and I am hoping the Anima will be BF-able.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

@JakesSA Awesome news  Where do i reserve an Odin for myself ?


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

Already done, @Yiannaki.
Three of the Odin's reserved thus far, please state your name, address and social security number here if you (yes you reading this) would also like to reserve a unit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

Whats the retail on the orchid?


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

@JakesSA thanks for the above info.
any chance you could post some dimensions for the atties ?


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

I think the Anima is 17mm and the rest standard 22mm.

I will post the pricing soon...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Ok want a orchid


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Already done, @Yiannaki.
> Three of the Odin's reserved thus far, please state your name, address and social security number here if you (yes you reading this) would also like to reserve a unit.



yey 

PS is this the drip tip the odin comes with? If it is, I will do a video review for it, in a pink tutu to show my joy


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> yey
> 
> PS is this the drip tip the odin comes with? If it is, I will do a video review for it, in a pink tutu to show my joy


Lol this is an awesome drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (22/10/14)

Put me down for a bf odin @JakesSA


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/14)

jakes please add one odin for me thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Already done, @Yiannaki.
> Three of the Odin's reserved thus far, please state your name, address and social security number here if you (yes you reading this) would also like to reserve a unit.


please add one bottom fed odin for me thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Hmmm @JakesSA by any chance will the following items be on special at the Vape meet


----------



## Lee (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Already done, @Yiannaki.
> Three of the Odin's reserved thus far, please state your name, address and social security number here if you (yes you reading this) would also like to reserve a unit.


A Odin Bf for me, please @JakesSA


----------



## Danny (22/10/14)

@JakesSA please put me down for an anima. Dont suppose you will get em in silver, well if not I guess gold will do. At 17mm I am predicing little in the way of overhang on the istick eleaf. Oh the anticipation, finally a real pocket vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/10/14)

You can put me down for a Orchid! I have the V1 and trust me this thing is amazing. The bottom fill hole and bigger tank will be an amazing upgrade however


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

Thank you gentlemen, the reservations list has been updated. 
 Here is what the Odin package is going to look like, as per the supplier...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thank you gentlemen, the reservations list has been updated.
> Here is what the Odin package is going to look like, as per the supplier...
> View attachment 13638


Awesome. Peek insulator?


----------



## Al3x (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thank you gentlemen, the reservations list has been updated.
> Here is what the Odin package is going to look like, as per the supplier...
> View attachment 13638


Awesome can't wait


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thank you gentlemen, the reservations list has been updated.
> Here is what the Odin package is going to look like, as per the supplier...
> View attachment 13638


@JakesSA you rock  that drip tip is awesome! And worth 18 dollars off the loki labs website 

I'm excited


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Hmmm @JakesSA by any chance will the following items be on special at the Vape meet



Umm .. I'm not entirely sure there will be any left by the time the next Vape meet comes round ..


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Ok will have to place order for orchid


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA you rock  that drip tip is awesome! And worth 18 dollars off the loki labs website
> 
> I'm excited


Yip, I agree....think I should reserve a second one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (22/10/14)

Bro I was considering taking a drive up for the meet if you tell me ima gonna save ok neva mind I don't think I will be able to wait


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome. Peek insulator?



That I will have to confirm when they arrive, tell you the truth I have never seen PEEK used on a clone before. Mostly they use acetal aka delrin which makes for easier machining I imagine.


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> Yip, I agree....think I should reserve a second one?


The thought crossed my mind too 

When I first saw the Odin on the reo I was put off by the overhang. The more I see it, the more I love how it sits on it.

Im seeing my fellow greek @paulph201 this Sunday so based on my experience with trying out his, I'll decide if I have to have a second one 

I can report my findings if you like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Lol @JakesSA u have created a big demand for the follow items


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I can report my findings if you like



Would that be on video, in the pink tutu ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> That I will have to confirm when they arrive, tell you the truth I have never seen PEEK used on a clone before. Mostly they use acetal aka delrin which makes for easier machining I imagine.


Actually did see a clone with PEEK insulator somewhere, but should not be a problem with the probable coil(s) position.


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Would that be on video, in the pink tutu ?


Hahaha. Looks like I'll have to do that video now  

Or I could try find some microscopic detail to distinguish the two drip tips so I can wiggle my way out of this corner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The thought crossed my mind too
> 
> When I first saw the Odin on the reo I was put off by the overhang. The more I see it, the more I love how it sits on it.
> 
> ...


Yes, please. Know what Paul would say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hahaha. Looks like I'll have to do that video now
> 
> Or I could try find some microscopic detail to distinguish the two drip tips so I can wiggle my way out of this corner


Buddy sorry u promised the people this and such is life lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (22/10/14)

great job bring the odins in man!! they simply just the best atty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

Looks like the pricing will be as follows:

Orchid V3 - R390, unfortunately all units are now reserved.
Odin - R360
Anima - R320

For those who have already made a reservation, please let me know if you'd rather opt out at any point? We regard reservations with VapeClub as an informal booking only, no worries if you change your mind along the way.

I'll order the next batch of Orchids by month end, so they should be here no later than the 10th of November.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Looks like the pricing will be as follows:
> 
> Orchid V3 - R390, unfortunately all units are now reserved.
> Odin - R360
> ...



Great prices @JakesSA !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

Danny said:


> @JakesSA please put me down for an anima. Dont suppose you will get em in silver, well if not I guess gold will do. At 17mm I am predicing little in the way of overhang on the istick eleaf. Oh the anticipation, finally a real pocket vape



Now that I didn't think of ...


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/14)

jakes please confirm if i made the reservations list for a bf odin thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

@Cape vaping supplies, yes indeed and there are still some more available. The orchids are all spoken for.


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/14)

Thanks mate

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JakesSA (27/10/14)

Just a quick update, although I have had the DHL tracking number since Friday there has been no movement on it. I've been bugging the supplier to follow up, hopefully it will ship tomorrow. At this time I have to revise the earliest expected delivery date to Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

@JakeSA put me down for a bf odin please. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (27/10/14)

Done!


----------



## Alex (27/10/14)

Love the look of that Anima.


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @JakeSA put me down for a bf odin please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Excellent! Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (28/10/14)

@JakesSA can my self and marzuq splut shipping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VapeGrrl (28/10/14)

Sure not a problem, when you place your orders just make a note that you want the two orders combined and then let me know which address you want it shipped to


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Sure not a problem, when you place your orders just make a note that you want the two orders combined and then let me know which address you want it shipped to



I'm OK for it to be sent to @Cape vaping supplies. If he is OK with it I'll give him the cash for the atty and shipping and he can do one payment for both of us. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (28/10/14)

cool thats fine with me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/14)

The shipment has left the Orient! 

All things being equal they will be here on Thursday. I am however not entirely sure I'll be able to do the BF modification that evening though so for the guys who require this, they may only ship out to you on Monday. 

We will try our level best to get the unmodified units out to you on Thursday though. @VapeGrrl, ruler of all things that require some actual organisational skills, will be in contact soon with all those that have reserved items.

Note that there are still some Anima and Odins available, should you be interested ..


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/14)

@JakesSA put me down for a Odin please


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

@JakesSA, can I reserve an Orchid V3 from the next shipment so long? 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @JakesSA put me down for a Odin please


BF or not?


----------



## VapeSnow (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> BF or not?


Not bf. The odin looks to big to fit on a Reo and the juice chamber is big enough to drip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> BF or not?



Done.



LandyMan said:


> @JakesSA, can I reserve an Orchid V3 from the next shipment so long?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk



You may .. next shipment will prolly be here by the 10th'ish..


----------



## LandyMan (29/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> You may .. next shipment will prolly be here by the 10th'ish..


Fantastic. Will see you guys in any case tomorrow or Friday, when the iSticks arrive


----------



## JakesSA (29/10/14)

Between me and you the iSticks arrived late this afternoon ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (29/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Between me and you the iSticks arrived late this afternoon ...


Yyyaaaayyyyy


----------



## Dr Phil (29/10/14)

Paid for my orchid v3 thank u @VapeGrrl always fantastic service


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/10/14)

Just a pleasure, love that Kodiac on your avatar btw, such magnificent animals.


----------



## Dr Phil (29/10/14)

Thank u @VapeGrrl picked Dawn wing express couriers hope they ok


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/10/14)

They are new but we have been testing them for the last 4 weeks or so and most deliveries went of without a hitch. Knock on wood ..


----------



## Dr Phil (29/10/14)

Lol I'm like a kid can't wait had my eyes on it for awhile


----------



## Yiannaki (29/10/14)

Odin paid for... now to wait till Saturday for collection!


----------



## Dr Phil (29/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Odin paid for... now to wait till Saturday for collection!


Mannnnnn should of got the delivery option and still waiting for video with that pink tutu


----------



## Yiannaki (29/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Mannnnnn should of got the delivery option and still waiting for video with that pink tutu


Bottom fed odins will only be shipped Friday and I refuse to be odin - less over the weekend 

Haha. About that....


----------



## Dr Phil (29/10/14)

One thing I hate will get the orchid at work and will be imagining a coil on it the hole day lol.


----------



## JakesSA (30/10/14)

The shipment has arrived and I am going to start the bottom feed modifications now. @VapeGrrl would have sent everyone who reserved a unit a message to place their orders on. If you have not yet placed your order please do so now to ensure shipping tomorrow or let her know if you want to make alternative arrangements?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (30/10/14)

@jakeSa has the orchids arrived


----------



## JakesSA (30/10/14)

dr phil said:


> @jakeSa has the orchids arrived



Your tracking number should be in your email box ..


----------



## Dr Phil (30/10/14)

Thank u @JakesSA


----------



## Yiannaki (30/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The shipment has arrived and I am going to start the bottom feed modifications now. @VapeGrrl would have sent everyone who reserved a unit a message to place their orders on. If you have not yet placed your order please do so now to ensure shipping tomorrow or let her know if you want to make alternative arrangements?


I sense a massive queue forming outside Vapeclub on Saturday for atty collections


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

That looks sick

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (31/10/14)

Just got mine


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Alex said:


> That looks sick



That looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Alex said:


> That looks sick


Wow, it does. What is it? BFed?
EDIT: I want one!


----------



## Dr Phil (31/10/14)

Johan wanna see the top of that drip tip please


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

I want to see the deck please?


----------



## TylerD (31/10/14)

johan said:


> I want to see the deck please?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

TylerD said:


>



You were lying in wait!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

TylerD said:


>




LOL that Auzie's pronunciation is f#-up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

That's a pic of the Anima RDA modded to BF, that I found on ECF guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

sorry for the delay, my internet is really up the creek this week, battle to edit or reply to anything here.


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Thx, @Alex. Looks like a process to BF. And a very small space for coiling.


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Thx, @Alex. Looks like a process to BF. And a very small space for coiling.


I've been reading reviews, the negative posts are removable if looking for more space, but the overwhelming majority give this one top marks.

Here is a reddit article
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...a_by_atmomixani_bottomfed_mod_on_reo_mini_it/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (31/10/14)

a little clip of the odin done by my main man @capetocuba .according to him the quality of the odin is top notch. cant wait to get mine next week


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> a little clip of the odin done by my main man @capetocuba .according to him the quality of the odin is top notch. cant wait to get mine next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Way to go @capetocuba - like your style!


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Alex said:


> That looks sick



Yassis but that looks good.


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> a little clip of the odin done by my main man @capetocuba .according to him the quality of the odin is top notch. cant wait to get mine next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




That makes two of us. Soma excited now


----------



## Dr Phil (31/10/14)

Dame that vapes like a tank


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> a little clip of the odin done by my main man @capetocuba .according to him the quality of the odin is top notch. cant wait to get mine next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



awesome vid! glad you like it!!


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

Anyone who got their Odin already have some feedback maybe, I have had some where the 510 connector is actually too short for a Reo?


----------



## RIEFY (31/10/14)

@capetocuba can check

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Anyone who got their Odin already have some feedback maybe, I have had some where the 510 connector is actually too short for a Reo?


Time you get a Reo? We shall have to do a collection....cannot have our Reo Atomizer Technical Director without one!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba (31/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Anyone who got their Odin already have some feedback maybe, I have had some where the 510 connector is actually too short for a Reo?


What do you mean too short for a Reo?


----------



## RIEFY (31/10/14)

just screw it on your lp and see if it fires

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> What do you mean too short for a Reo?


Presume it cannot screw in far enough to make a connection? Put yours on the Reo and see if it fires.


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

It seems one client has one where the centre pins on the Reo and Odin does not connect and hence does not fire.


----------



## capetocuba (31/10/14)

Yeah Odin 510 pin does not make contact with Reo.


----------



## MurderDoll (31/10/14)

I've managed to make a temp solution. I used the centre pin from the Tobh and added a rubber O-ring to it. It fires now. 

But with the standard pin it won't fire on my Reo. 
I'm using a Grand LP.


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

I've just measured the other Odins (modified and unmodified) and they came in just below 4.5 mm. As I recall the Reo's depth to centre pin sits at about 4.5mm so it must be pretty close. I have some ideas on how to resolve this, must just test. In the meantime does the centre pin on the REO have any vertical play on it, may be possible to move it slightly 'up'?


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> I've just measured the other Odins (modified and unmodified) and they came in just below 4.5 mm. As I recall the Reo's depth to centre pin sits at about 4.5mm so it must be pretty close. I have some ideas on how to resolve this, must just test. In the meantime does the centre pin on the REO have any vertical play on it, may be possible to move it slightly 'up'?


No, I do not think so. It just sit in that hole on top of some gaskets and a little plate with a hole for the pin to go through. Has a little bit of play because of the silicone gasket, but for downwards pressure only.


----------



## RIEFY (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, I do not think so. It just sit in that hole on top of some gaskets and a little plate with a hole for the pin to go through. Has a little bit of play because of the silicone gasket, but for downwards pressure only.


thats right moving that pin up even slightly is a recipe for leakage

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

Bad news looks like, I have to do a recall on the Odins  If you have an Odin and its not working for you please send me a pm and I will arrange for collection on Monday.
For those who have already paid, I see two options here:

1. Complete refund.
2. Give me a few days to implement a solution. The solution to my mind is to press a .2 mm spacer below the shoulder of the centre pin bottom screw. This will effectively lengthen the 510 to 4.6 or 4.7 solving this problem. Note that I will have to test if this is practical...

Please let me know which option would you prefer?


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

Sand down the reo by .5mm ?


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

Zat iz verboten!


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Zat iz verboten!


\
Can't the centre pin be pushed down slightly?


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

No can do, the centre pin has a shoulder that seats on the insulator, it cannot move downwards. 

Btw thanks for the pics on the Anima modfiication @Alex, it solved the riddle of disassembling the thing ..


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Zat iz verboten!


Jaco can I come through tomorrow with our Google fu expert @Alex and we try solve this ?


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

Why not just put some solder on the 510 pin


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

Here is my proposed solution, adding a spacer at the indicated position will cause the centre pin screw to protrude more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (31/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Here is my proposed solution, adding a spacer at the indicated position will cause the centre pin screw to protrude more.
> 
> View attachment 14330


I have some small washers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

I still want another Odin I'm vaping on mine just thinking it needs a partner in crime lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I still want another Odin I'm vaping on mine just thinking it needs a partner in crime lol


After trying out yours last week, it's all I can think about. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (31/10/14)

If you willing to use a Tobh with a washer it works well. That's what I'm using as a temp fix.


----------



## Dr Phil (31/10/14)

Hey Guys and Girls my quick review on the orchid v3 by Vape club. Please forgive me this is my first online video lol. But Dame this RTA is good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Hey Guys and Girls my quick review on the orchid v3 by Vape club. Please forgive me this is my first online video lol. But Dame this RTA is good



Well done. And much friendlier than your avatar might suggest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (31/10/14)

Haha thank u nahh just bears are my favorite animal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Bad news looks like, I have to do a recall on the Odins  If you have an Odin and its not working for you please send me a pm and I will arrange for collection on Monday.
> For those who have already paid, I see two options here:
> 
> 1. Complete refund.
> ...



Just an update on the Odin's,

They seem to work perfectly on the Reo without any modifications, there is even some extra legroom. @Yiannaki and I experimented with his Reo this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> Just an update on the Odin's,
> 
> They seem to work perfectly on the Reo without any modifications, there is even some extra legroom. @Yiannaki and I experimented with his Reo this morning.


Did you guys loosen the pin or anything? 

Doesn't make sense how my one doesn't fire.


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Did you guys loosen the pin or anything?
> 
> Doesn't make sense how my one doesn't fire.



When we first screwed it down, it only threaded half way down, then we gave it some muscle power, to cut the thread, which is very tight on the new Reo's. I had to use a cloth to unscrew it. And then proceeded to work the thread. Back and forth a few times... Just to loosen it up nicely. Once fully screwed down I confirmed the coil was working, and then backed it off about half a turn I estimate.

There was no o- ring installed, although I am sure the 1mm would still work if used, John will have to confirm that.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> When we first screwed it down, it only threaded half way down, then we gave it some muscle power, to cut the thread, which is very tight on the new Reo's. I had to use a cloth to unscrew it. And then proceeded to work the thread. Back and forth a few times... Just to loosen it up nicely. Once fully screwed down I confirmed the coil was working, and then backed it off about half a turn I estimate.
> 
> There was no o- ring installed, although I am sure the 1mm would still work if used, John will have to confirm that.
> 
> ...




Agreed on the 1mm spacer. That will solve my issue perfectly. 

Mine threaded all the way down without any real hassles. I didn't use any o ring on it either as I wanted to be sure the spacing was as little as possible.


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Agreed on the 1mm spacer. That will solve my issue perfectly.
> 
> Mine threaded all the way down without any real hassles. I didn't use any o ring on it either as I wanted to be sure the spacing was as little as possible.


Can you share a pic of the atty, with a side view of the 510 connection. So I can gauge the difference from the two I had here this morning?


via iphone


----------



## MurderDoll (1/11/14)

Like this ok?




Please note that as you see the pin at the bottom now, I had loosened it a few turns to be able to fire. 
The downside is that the positive pin is now a bit loose, but at least I can use the atty.


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Like this ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic, how far does it extend without unscrewing it though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (1/11/14)

Here a pic of an authentic so you can see also

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks for the pic, how far does it extend without unscrewing it though?




Here's a photo that I took just after I got the atty.


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Here's a photo that I took just after I got the atty.
> 
> View attachment 14399



That looks the same as the ones I saw here, do you screw just the base down first, Without any o-rings? perhaps @Yiannaki can post a pic of his one to compare.


----------



## MurderDoll (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> That looks the same as the ones I saw here, do you screw just the base down first, Without any o-rings? perhaps @Yiannaki can post a pic of his one to compare.


Yeah. I always take the cap off when screwing the deck on. 

It sits flush on the reo. 

After it didn't wanna fire on the reo. I took the deck off and put it on my k100. Fired first time perfectly.


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah. I always take the cap off when screwing the deck on.
> 
> It sits flush on the reo.
> 
> After it didn't wanna fire on the reo. I took the deck off and put it on my k100. Fired first time perfectly.


Interesting indeed, I wish I could have a look at your setup first hand, one of the thoughts I had was to try a tiny o-ring on the screw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> Interesting indeed, I wish I could have a look at your setup first hand, one of the thoughts I had was to try a tiny o-ring on the screw.


That would work. If I could get hold of one. The closest I have to that size is the o rings for the drip tips.


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> That would work. If I could get hold of one. The closest I have to that size is the o rings for the drip tips.


I just found this chart http://www.marcorubber.com/sizingchart.htm

The hardware shop near me has some real tiny ones.


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

You could probably make something yourself, just find some thin rubber - make a hole for the screw - screw it in - trim the edges with a stanley knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/11/14)

Guys, sorry I had a hectic evening!

I did have the Odin with me the whole night and it worked perfectly!

I will post a pic of my atty now


----------



## Yiannaki (1/11/14)

So here you go 

PS one thing I've noticed is the center post starts to turn when you screw down the post screw too tight. Other than that, no hassles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (2/11/14)

Alex said:


> You could probably make something yourself, just find some thin rubber - make a hole for the screw - screw it in - trim the edges with a stanley knife.



Yeah. I was thinking the same thing. 

I'm gonna see if I can make a plan at the office. 




Yiannaki said:


> So here you go
> 
> PS one thing I've noticed is the center post starts to turn when you screw down the post screw too tight. Other than that, no hassles!


Thanks for the picture. 

That would make sense then. I think yours and mine are the same then. 

I tightened mine down completely. 

Then built my coils and loosened the screw a bit so it fires.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/11/14)

Are there still stock of non bf odins?


----------



## JakesSA (4/11/14)

Indeed there is more stock of the non modified ones

I've made some 0.3mm spacers to put under the bottom 510 screw, should sort this out nicely for the Reo guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/11/14)

And what's the price on a Odin?


----------



## JakesSA (4/11/14)

R360


----------



## JakesSA (4/11/14)

The 0.3mm spacer works well, fully tightened to the point where the centre post does not rotate even with medium to higher pressure applied. Total length of the 510 connector is now 4.75ish mm vs the standard 4.45ish mm which should be well within specification for the Reo without sitting 'high'

In case you wondering what the 0.3mm spacer looks like here is a pic. (notice the strategic product placement..)

[



If any of the BF Odin owners who already received theirs would like this applied to theirs please pm me? <-- Sounds ...wrong ... doesn't it ...
All future BF modifications will have this spacer fitted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

@JakesSA do you have any bf Odins ready to ship?

I need a second


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA do you have any bf Odins ready to ship?
> 
> I need a second


Are they that good??


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Are they that good??


It's my favourite atty to date


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> It's my favourite atty to date


Do you have a cyclone or cyclops?


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> It's my favourite atty to date


Do you have a photo of it on your Reo? I would like to see how far it goes over the reo's edges.


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Do you have a cyclone or cyclops?


Yep. I had a cyclops. I prefer the atomic and the Odin over it.


VapeSnow said:


> Do you have a photo of it on your Reo? I would like to see how far it goes over the reo's edges.


Here you go:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Yep. I had a cyclops. I prefer the atomic and the Odin over it.
> 
> Here you go:


Looks very good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (4/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA do you have any bf Odins ready to ship?
> 
> I need a second



@JakesSA spilled his coffee on his keyboard, he says earliest he can have another made up is by Thursday ..


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> @JakesSA spilled his coffee on his keyboard, he says earliest he can have another made up is by Thursday ..


Woops! I hope that wasn't my fault 

Tell him not to rush. I was secretly hoping to get one by Thursday as I will be in the bush from Friday morning till Monday. 

Looks like I just have to be patient and pick one up next week


----------



## capetocuba (13/12/14)

@Zeki Hilmi read this thread


----------



## JakesSA (17/12/14)

The next batch of atomisers are now inbound and will hopefully be here before Christmas.

Included in this lot are more Odins, Derrangs and the Omerta .. heard of 'snorkel' airways?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

